
Iran’s attack on Iraq shows how precise missiles have become - pseudolus
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2020/01/15/irans-attack-on-iraq-shows-how-precise-missiles-have-become
======
deogeo
_On_ US bases* in Iraq, that are there (or are used by the US), because the US
invaded Iraq.

